# Would You Hit It?



## [SIL] (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 6, 2014)

Duuuuude - Is that a glass eye?  Other than that, she g2g - especially that tan


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 6, 2014)

naw! She looks like a 2mph wind can blow her over.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracieboy (Mar 6, 2014)

Lmfao!!! Damn, that's funny shit! !


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 6, 2014)

yes, I would hit it with my truck!!!


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 6, 2014)

With a stout plank then I'd burn it.


----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2014)

Good thing if shes on the rag you can jerk that eye out and skull fuck her...


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## heady muscle (Mar 6, 2014)

[SIL] said:


>



Don't do that!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 6, 2014)

Does she have a FB page?  We could all start harassing her?  Just a thought. Might be kind of fun.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 6, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Does she have a FB page?  We could all start harassing her?  Just a thought. Might be kind of fun.



It's only fun until someone loses and eye. Oh, wait, never mind, she already did.

*OK.*



GearsMcGilf said:


> Does she have a FB page?  We could all start  harassing her?  Just a thought. Might be kind of fun.



It's only fun until someone commits suicide.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 6, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> It's only fun until someone commits suicide.



Well, that would make it interestinger.  Just sayin'


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 6, 2014)

We all have paypal. I'll throw in $100 now.  Whomever delivers the final blow gets to keep the jackpot. Come on blokes!  We can do it!


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 6, 2014)

i think i need more AI. i actually feel bad for her.

. . .wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2014)

That would suck to have that disease. Can you imagine not being able to gain weight? Horrible.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 6, 2014)

It looks like Karen Carpenter back from the dead.


----------



## murf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

There is still time to repent for the horrible mean things that were said in this thread ...Repent before its to late !!!!!!!


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 6, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> That would suck to have that disease. Can you imagine not being able to gain weight? Horrible.




that's exactly what i'm thinking.


----------



## Uplifted (Mar 6, 2014)

Sucks that she has that disease but whats the two heffers excuse below twiggy?


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2014)

sleep with azza and u catch shit...............


----------



## Little BamBam (Mar 7, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> That would suck to have that disease. Can you imagine not being able to gain weight? Horrible.



Lol I used to until I saw this


----------



## the_predator (Mar 7, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> That would suck to have that disease. Can you imagine not being able to gain weight? Horrible.


Yeah that would suck. Maybe only get the disease for a month though and I would eat everything in site. Pizza, hamburgers, ice cream, little children...well you get the picture.


----------



## Daimonos (Mar 7, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Yeah that would suck. Maybe only get the disease for a month though and I would eat everything in site. Pizza, hamburgers, ice cream, little children...well you get the picture.


I think she( it?) is not able to eat a decent amount of food per time.
why u guys don't send her some gear,instead of prayers and flowers?something appetite-stimulating...some test and eq,maybe.
I think a couple of gallons would make her (it?) gain some decent weight.


----------



## Uplifted (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> That would suck to have that disease. Can you imagine not being able to gain weight? Horrible.



we should get her to do the next challenge..im sure sponsors would chip in


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 8, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> we should get her to do the next challenge..im sure sponsors would chip in


only if she can use gmp, fda, kkk, cia certified gear, big true


----------



## todd55418 (Mar 8, 2014)

I would "hit" a dude before I would "hit" that! Oh, and I'm not even gay or interested in dudes!!


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2014)

Uplifted said:


>



is it just me?


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2014)

having said that ive frapped many-a-time to serena..........


----------



## Big Puppy (Mar 8, 2014)

todd55418 said:


> I would "hit" a dude before I would "hit" that! Oh, and I'm not even gay or interested in dudes!!



That's what they all say, and the next thing you know they're stabbing it in man ass


----------

